# Flourish vs Flourish Excel



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

You need to use both.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

"Flourish" is the name of Seachem's entire fert line.

Excel is a carbon supplement (and algaecide) only.

There's also Flourish Iron, Potassium, Nitrate, Phosphorus, etc


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

"Flourish" is also labeled as "comprehensive". That one is the trace element mix. Excel is a substitute for CO2.


----------



## Capncrunch7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Kind of confusing since there is a product called Flourish and a product called Flourish Trace.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Capncrunch7 said:


> Kind of confusing since there is a product called Flourish and a product called Flourish Trace.


Seachem really needs to redo their naming for their fert products.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Capncrunch7 said:


> Kind of confusing since there is a product called Flourish and a product called Flourish Trace.


Trace is just the trace elements. The "comprehensive" has tiny amounts of N, P and K added plus aminos.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Fertilizing Aquarium Plants*

Hello Cannon...

You've likely found these Seachem products are pretty pricey. If you have a small tank, then the price probably isn't an issue. But, if you have multiple tanks, the cost to fertilize your plants can be pretty high.

Plants just need two kinds of nutrients Macro and Micro. The Macro are easy. Those are provided by routine water changes and the fish in the tank. So, that leaves the Micro type like iron, manganese, zinc and some others. Anyway, I only dose the Micro nutrients. There are a number of liquids on the market that provide those. I like a brand called "Earth Juice Microblast". I dose about 5 ml a couple of times a week and my plants are very healthy.

The fert is very inexpensive compared to the Seachem product.

As always, just one old "water keeper's" opinion.

B


----------



## Bettacrazy (May 22, 2011)

I use flourish nitrogen.


----------

